# Adding deck roof to existing metal roof



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

You would typically remove the roofing to attach your new framing to the existing framing under the existing roof.

What type of metal roof is there now? This will determine how you address the roof transition between the old and new. If you need to remove all the roofing at the proposed roof transitions or just some is the determining factor. The roof type is critical given what you propose...we need to know.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

What does the "Level Part of the Rafters mean?

What kind of roof is going on the new slope?

You need to cut the metal roof back up slope about six inches above where the plane of the new roof will tie in the the existing, Put a 2 x 10 or so plate accross the rafters at the tie in, and run the new rafters past the top plate of the outer wall to create a soffit and eaves beyound the outer wall You will cut a birds mouth in the rafters to sit flush on the wall. You will need S clips and a continuous apron to run up under the existing metal roof into the S clips which covers down over the ribs of the roof below. You would cut openings in the sheathing below the tie in to allow air flow up through the soffit, new and main rafters.


----------

